#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Networking >  >  Nodes in connecting computers

## Lorraine

Hi all,

Two or more computers are connected directly by an optical fiber or any other cable. A node is a point where a connection established. It is a network component which is used to send, receive and forward the electronic information.
A device connected to a network is also termed as Node.
Lets consider that in a network there are 2 computers, 2 printers, and a server are connected, then we can say that there are five nodes on the network.

*What do you know more about nodes?*

----------

